# Nike zoom force 1 vs vapen



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

anybody? :dunno:


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

I got some Vapens this season and I like them. i've heard complaints about Nike boots getting soft really easily, but mine haven't. I only have ~20 days on them, but they still feel brand new.


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks man, if you dont mind me asking, what style rider are you? and have you tried on the zf1?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

The vapens are going to be a bit softer. I recent got some nike dkqs'. Quite a bit more support if your not going the be shredding rails all day. Sold my vapens immediately after.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

cooldocbk said:


> thanks man, if you dont mind me asking, what style rider are you? and have you tried on the zf1?


I mostly stick to groomer with a bit of time in the park on jumps. I just tried on the zf1's and they weren't as comfortable as the Vapens.


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

i see.. the dk might be a good option as well.. im gonna get to try on the dk and zf1 in a couple days
more input is much appreciated!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I know the vapens have a tempting price. That's what lured me. But I weigh 190. And could flex them pretty good. For all mountain riding its nice to be able to let your knees loose and have the boot support you back. I'd look into the dks or zf1s. Unless you're a little guy


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

im about 205 lbs so i think im gonna take your advice and check out the zf1 and dks. thanks bro


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

scrotumphillips said:


> I got some Vapens this season and I like them. i've heard complaints about Nike boots getting soft really easily, but mine haven't. I only have ~20 days on them, but they still feel brand new.


When people don't like a product for whatever reason or have had one bad experience they tend to over exaggerate. Some of the exaggerations are beyond ridiculous


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

yeah that makes sense. i just ordered a DK and ZF1 from two different out of state nike outlets and im just going to return whichever doesn't fit as well to my more local outlet. will be here in about a few days supposedly. until then, any comparisons/feed back between the ZF1 and DK are appreciated.
durability is important to me as well/which seems to last longer


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have Kaijus coming in today. I'll let you know how they fit later!

I may have to wait until next season to ride in them though.


----------

